# yad futter, jenzi boilies und dam futter, boilies extrem reduziert!!!



## FISHERS PARADISE (30. April 2009)

*FISHERS PARADISE SENKT NOCHMALS DIE PREISE* FÜR FUTTERMITTEL!!!
BOILIES, FUTTERMISCHUNGEN, FORELLENTEIG UND DIPS VON
*YAD (TURBO LOCK)
DAM (SUPER NATURAL)
JENZI (JENZI GOLD)
BERKLEY (POWER BAIT SCENT)**












Zu den Produkten: Klick auf das Bild!
Wie immer: Artikelanzahl begrenzt, was weg ist, ist weg!
Petri Heil!
*www.fishers-pardise.de


----------

